# Dave Hill - Effekt



## BeCool (3. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

weiß jemand von euch wie man Bilder mit diesem Effekt versieht. Oder hat jemand ein tutorial - gerne auch in englisch.

Würde mich über Hilfe freuen

gruß 

BC


----------



## Muster Max (3. Juni 2007)

Ich habe hier vielleicht etwas für Dich.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pz04yqtsPwk
http://jw-digital.net/blog/archives/2005/05/getting_the_jim.html


----------



## josDesign (4. Juni 2007)

Schaut mir auch sehr nach DRI aus. Dynamic Range Increase. Gut bei 16 bit Fotos.

Im Google findet man aber auch sehr viel darüber. Oder auf dforum.de


----------

